# New Audio Title shortly to be released.



## Guest (Sep 28, 2001)

Hi All,As many members will know I have been working on a follow through title for the IBS Audio Program 100 (Mikes tapes) for some time. This new title takes into account comments made by users of the IBS Audio Program, contains more guided relaxation, new processes and imagery, and oppertunity to learn how to relax in your own way. It is designed to help deal with any residue of negative thoughts, including life issues. It is not a replacement for the IBS Audio Program however, but designed to help users as a progressive logical step to further the exisiting success of the IBS Audio Program 100 user.This recording is nearly ready. Recording has been completed, the finishing touches being made. However, we are unsure of what to call it, so we thought why not put it out for discussion?The new title was originally to be called "Beyond 100" but we are unsure.As a bit of fun, I invite suggestions for the new title. To be sent to Sandra Forrest at: tlrecording###cs.complease put "New title" in Subject line for easy identification.The 3 responses deemed best will be sent a complimentary copy of the new title.The sender of the number one title we use will also be sent copies of my audio Cd's, Managing Stress & General Relaxation.Many thanksMiketlrecording decision is final etc







www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ummmm, "Hypno Mike's Greatest Hits"???? ... Nah. Give me a minute here, I'll come up with something. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sounds like fun! What a surprising idea!Do you have a time frame for when all the entries should be sumitted? Everybody put on your thinking caps!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BQ!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Marilyn!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2001)

Hi All,We will work to a time frame of all suggestions in by 9th October. Thanks all







Best RegardsMike


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Thanks Mike, I've sent my suggestions and the decision date is just right for my birthday present on Oct.10 !!!














Norb


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Beyond 100...sounds like a book for the Queen Mother







I've submitted my suggestion.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Jane - he he! not a bad thing she still keeps going!Clair


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi All,I understand from Sandra that there has been a good response to this. We are leaving it open until Friday, if you have not entered, then do so







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

great Mike.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for Madchen


----------

